# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  درخواست برای نمودار E

## zahraseasadsoul

سلام 
من یه نمودار er می خوام و نیاز فوری بهش دارم، نمودار er برای هر چی. فقط با اجازه درست باشه.
اگه کمکم کنین ممنون می شم

----------


## rayan gostar

er matab

----------


## rayan gostar

سلام من er مربوط به مطب رو براتون گذاشتم

----------


## h_pahlevan

خداییش دمت گرم. :تشویق:

----------


## imannosrati

> er matab


بعد ازچهار سال دوباره به کار اومد. یعنی نجات پیدا کردم دیگه

----------

